# John Deere RX95



## sumosav (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello to all,
I am looking to purchase a John Deere RX95 and the owner has informed that the shifter goes into the first two gears and when the gearshifter moves to the higher gears the speed doesn't increase. Can anyone tell me if this is amajor job or would this be any easy belt adjustment.

Thank you!


----------

